# JD LX176 Carburetor



## rutsman (Sep 6, 2013)

I need a carburetor for a John Deere LX176 with a 14 hp Kawasaki engine. The guy I bought it from had broken one of the ears that holds the float and had put a temporary fix on it with some sort of glue that lasted long enough for me to try it out and get home. Now he won't answer his phone. I tried other bonding agents but can't find anything that will withstand the new gas. Any other carbs that will work or solutions for repair will be appreciated. New JD carb (if you can get it) is about $235.00. Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

You can try the Forum over at WFM, probably be the best place...

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/info/index.php


----------

